# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  انتخاب دیتابیس mongodb یا mysql

## sajjad.s2009

با سلام خدمت اساتید و دوستان

من در طراحی یک سایت با پردازش حداقل چند  صد هزار نفر با رشد تا چند میلیون کاربر با امکان جستجوی سریع  - هر کاربر با چندین جدول در ارتباطه - سرعت خوندن برام خیلی مهمه البته نوشتن هم مهمه اما یه کم کمتر مهمه
میخاستم بدونم بهترین انتخاب من چیه؟!
آیا دیتابیس منگو میتونه جوابگوی من باشه برای رشد ۱۰ ساله که کاربرام به شدت زیاد میشن

در واقع واسه استارت آپم داره تحقییق میکنم ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## cups_of_java

در این مرحله واقعن فرقی نمیکنه با کدوم شروع کنید...
این بیشتر بستگی به تکنولوژی و ابزار های اطرافتون که باهاش راحتین هم داره... بعضی تکنولوژی ها با مونگو خیلی مچن بعضی با مای سیکو ال
اگه انعطاف بیشتر میخواین با مانگو شروع کنید... به هر شکل تو این اعداد و ارقام جفت این دو کارایی خوبی بهتون میدن.

----------


## sajjad.s2009

خیلی ممنون از جوابتون

اما میخام توسعه ام رو مانگو باشه که دیگه آینده هزینه مایگریت کردن داده ها رو نداشته باشم
البته بگم که دلیل انتخاب دیتابیس مانگو من با توجه به 2 شرط  زیره 
1- حجم بالای داده   
2- و اینکه کاربر میتونه فیلدهاش رو با توجه به نیازش با یه ساختار هم حتی خودش تعیین کنه ! و این امکان در مای اس کیوال پیاده سازی میشه اما به سختی و راه حلهای عجیب!

ببخشید یک vps با یک گیگ رم و دو هسته سی پی یو  میتونه کارم رو راه بندازه ؟
واسه استارت کارم که حداقل 1000 تا 20000 کاربر و بازدید هام رو جوابگو باشه 

خیلی ممنون میشم اگه کامل توضیح بدین
تو مرحله پیش نیازهای استارت آپم هستم و این برام خیلی مهمه

----------


## cups_of_java

بله مشکلی باهاش نخواهید داشت... اگه یه روزی خیلی بزرگ تر شد و به چند ملیون کاربر رسیدید که همه فعال هستند اون وقت ممکنه نیاز پیدا کنید که مانگو رو عوض کنید برای مقیاس پذیری بالاتر... اما حالا حالا ها مشکل نخواهید داشت.

----------

